# From 48" to 38" on the 3 Day Diet



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I have always been overweight my whole life, maybe not as heavy in high school, but from looking at the skinny kids I sure felt heavy. And, like most fat kids/people I learned to hide behind my weight through humor, trying to be funny, if you can make people laugh, they wont make comment about you being fat. It's better to have them laugh with you, than at you was my thinking. And when I wanted to date, I figured if I could find a girl to date me being overweight, then I knew she was dating me because she liked me not for my looks. But when I got married, then I turned that around to be, well now that I'm married I don't have to lose the weight. As well as, her good cooking, followed by a few years of depression. (Yes, people who try so hard to be funny often fight depression or worse things.) But generally gaining weight steady of the years...

Here I am just a few years ago tipping the scale @ 285lbs. and 48" pants.









And here I am, (ponytail and all) not all that long ago









Here I am just a few weeks ago... 









Ta-Da...









Yes, those are 38" jeans, (My wife said I have not been in 38"s since we first got married over 25 years ago.) 

I posted on here a while back. I've lost the weight on the 3 day diet. Just go Google it and look it up. All of the info is there, (no you can't cheat) it's only 3 days, come on you can do that. I could. I think the real trick is in your head. You can try anything, but unless you'r ready to lose it, to commit, it ain't gonna happen. I have a medicine cabinet full of weight loss pills I just never coul remember to take. (now look at all of the lawsuits..!) yikes.. glad I forgot. 

Oh, I still have more to go, but I've never worried about checking in weekly on the scale, I had so much to loose, I didn't want to nickel and dime it.. 

(I don't make it to this forum much, but I'll try to remember)


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Way to go! I wear 38's now and want to get back to 34's.

I grew large by getting pregnant. I am as big now as I was at 9 months (17 yrs ago). Must lose weight for health and a career change coming up that involves outdoor activities.

We can do it! The Lord is willing to help us, we just have to ask.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats! You look great!

psst... (nice hiney shot!)


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You look great! Well done.


----------

